# Red Paraguayan Tegu ??



## AWD247 (Jul 23, 2009)

Guys, Im new to Red Tegu's, came across this ad selling these:  "Red Paraguayan Tegu's" Is this a special breed of Red Tegu, Ive always though Reds were just RED, Coming across this ad they have these and state that:

"These tegus have major amounts of white and red checkered pattern. They get very large - 4' to 5'. Original Burgundy stock from 7 years ago when Paraguay was coming in the country. It took us over 5 years to produce these"







Just wanted you guys input on these since Ive never heard of them before.

Thanks


----------



## J.LRegius (Jul 23, 2009)

awww theyre so cute!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 23, 2009)

They're gorgeous, but I wish I knew more for ya:/


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey jay! i posted this same xact ad up, and bobby and several other people said that its just a marketing ploy to raise prices. they are basically the exact same way as argentine tegus. its just a marketing ploy to up the price. but they are gorgeous

Jerry


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks again guys, 

I was wondering because I noticed that these had a real different pattern compared to other Red hatchlings I've seen but like I said Im not too familiar with Reds so I figured Id ask


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 24, 2009)

You found these babys at undergroundreptiles huh.


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 24, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> You found these babys at undergroundreptiles huh.




Yes Sir


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Sound like BS!!! I wouldn't trust them. The Tegu's look a bit thin too.


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh I agree, I wouldnt trust/buy from anyone unless it was someone the forum maybe heard of and could possible recommend, I was just asking being that im trying to learn more about the different tegu's and came across these, since they werent listed anywhere here I had to ask LOL

Hows all the tegus??


Edit: Also although I dont know much about these owners, and im not bashing, but.. These guys are selling B&W's for $50 bux, you might wanna trust your instinct and buy from breeders you can trust and come highly recommended.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Sleeping!!


----------

